# This Photo will rev you up !



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

My son has been going Lake Erie shore fishing a few times in the past week, bout all I will say is in the Port Clinton area. He and his buddy have been getting big walleye throwing Husky Jerks, 25 inch or better 5 each for the past few nights. He just sent this photo of something he landed last night, threw it back, but not many pike around here.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

I saw a guy catch three one night at Luna Pier, buy they were little guys. Nothing like that beast. That's a nice pike.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Weekender#1 said:


> My son has been going Lake Erie shore fishing a few times in the past week, bout all I will say is in the Port Clinton area. He and his buddy have been getting big walleye throwing Husky Jerks, 25 inch or better 5 each for the past few nights. He just sent this photo of something he landed last night, threw it back, but not many pike around here.
> View attachment 487439


Somewhere in lake Erie, a pike is swimming around telling its story about a near-death experience and seeing a white light.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

You are right as his buddy wanted to fillet that fish bad, he was over crying about it yesterday. We get plenty of fish flesh here in this house.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Weekender#1 said:


> You are right as his buddy wanted to fillet that fish bad, he was over crying about it yesterday. We get plenty of fish flesh here in this house.


Sounds like Tyler 😆


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Meatman Ben


----------



## Frank D (Jul 7, 2020)

Watch out for the y-Bones.. they have been picking pike up in Conneaut harbor for the last couple years


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

That one swam free


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

Anywhere that has weeds close by will have a good population of them. Nice fish


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Just stumbled into this on “Recommended For You”. Did a double take! Your son and my oldest have a remarkable resemblance to each other and bundled up in bad weather clothes makes it pretty much the same picture. He,’s also, “a hard core” fisher! And fishes Erie into the late night!(he gets em too!-in a 14’ aluminum w/ a 9.9!)


----------



## firemanc1 (Dec 13, 2021)

East Harbor has quite a few pike. Always manage to pick at least one up while bass fishing each time


----------

